

A Quiet Approach to Bringing Down Malaria - legutierr
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/21/science/a-quiet-approach-to-bringing-down-malaria.html

======
Cogito
I clicked through to a linked article on drug combinations being used to
combat chloroquine-resistant malaria [1]. Nothing seemed amiss until I reached
the bottom and saw a missing image for a _" Map showing the distribution of
drug-resistant malaria in 1987"_.

I checked the byline, and low-and-behold, that article was published in 1987!

Amazing, though not surprising, that the digitised legacy of the paper is
being put to good use by the writers and editors of today.

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/1987/12/08/science/drug-
combinations-...](http://www.nytimes.com/1987/12/08/science/drug-combinations-
offer-new-hope-in-fighting-malaria.html)

------
afarrell
Pretty good as a short biopic. I'd be interested to know more about the folks
he works with and how he actually runs his organization aside from just that
he goes through a lot of shoe-rubber.

------
throwaway344
What a wonderful story. I was struck by the anecdote about the the medal given
to the village chief.

